# TCRUZE - small build thread.



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

No Hello! 

Just wanted to start a small thread here for what little I am going to do to the vehicle. Love how it looks stock - there are just a few personal touches I would like to give. 

Specs:

Cruze Diesel 2.0TD
Silver
2LT Trim
Navigation
Black interior 
Leather, black

Plans:

Projector headlights
LED DRL's - fog insert - done
Blackout rims - done
Blackout Chevy Badges - done

Performance:

Fleece Tuner


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

I love this so much more. Alot more character I think. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Basic

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Looks good. TCruze, meet Plastidip. Plastidip, meet TCruze. *Endless Possibilities* Your Welcome.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice start so far! Keep it up.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Lol I do want to plastidip soon enough. Just don't know what I want to do with it. Oh and I need to add caliper paint to this. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

I started out with the bow ties and I couldn't stop. It's amazing how easy a little plastidip will change the whole look of the car. 


-Brad


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Dipped the wheels. I think it looks slick  better pictures tomorrow!!


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

What plastidip


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

pb52013 said:


> What plastidip
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


What do you mean? It's flat black. However, it is the rustoleum version called flexidip.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

I meant what is plastidip but now I get it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

As of this morning...


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Where did you get that like ghost bow tie on the side that's sick my cars same color and may consider doing that


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

pb52013 said:


> Where did you get that like ghost bow tie on the side that's sick my cars same color and may consider doing that
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I work near a company that specializes in designing store fronts and interiors. I went in and asked if they had any scrap vinyl that I could have for a project. They said sure and so I got more of the gloss finish kind. Find a vinyl shop and ask for their scraps. All it costs is your time.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

**** I don't think there is any place around here that does that but I am going to look into it in New England where I am there isn't a huge car scene 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

pb52013 said:


> **** I don't think there is any place around here that does that but I am going to look into it in New England where I am there isn't a huge car scene
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Any vinyl shop will do. All you do is go in and ask the front desk if you could please have some of their scraps. If they say we don't do that then go to the next one another day  my place was very nice about it all. I got big ass sheets too.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

How hard was it? I'm not artistic at all and I really think that would make my car stand out






as of now I know I need rims but that would look sick. ( obviously I'd change it a little diffrent from how you did it)


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

pb52013 said:


> How hard was it? I'm not artistic at all and I really think that would make my car stand out
> View attachment 111746
> as of now I know I need rims but that would look sick. ( obviously I'd change it a little diffrent from how you did it)
> 
> ...


The painting of the rims was not difficult at all. Take four garbage bags and split them down the sides. Then feed the bags through the spokes and reach around the backs to pull the garbage bags around the brake assemblies. Be sure that the plastic bags are not touching alot of the rim. Clean the rims really really well and let them dry. Then start painting. Really really light coats to start. Then move to the next wheel and so on. Then repeat this until the wheel is completely black. Easy as pie. Less than an hours work. 

The vinyl will take you about half hour if you do it nicely. Just peel the backing off, stick to the badge, and pull to get any of the bubbles and stuff out. Then take a very sharp and skinny exacto knife and run it in the small separation between on the bow tie. It's between the chrome and the yellow part. Be very careful and it will be perfect.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

I think I may order lettering for the sides and have it say cruze and get some rims like yours bit you making that look good I got mine new last year it's a 2013 ls with the 6 speed not as fancy as yours but I still love it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Some shots after the touchup process...


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

Is that the stock spoiler on there or after market ? The ls I have doesn't have one



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

It's a stock spoiler. You can get one from the dealership - paint to match.


----------



## pb52013 (Sep 18, 2014)

You can also order one almost the same color matched off ebay the dealer is crazy exspensive 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ECOcentric (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice job on the mods. They look good.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Got these on today. Man were they a bitch. Wiring to be completed tomorrow!


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

After alot of bitching and cursing, they are on and look good! The car is coming along nice.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Got some aftermarket wheels I liked...


----------

